# equine dentists in devon



## Moon Dancer (11 March 2014)

Has any one got any recommendations foe a dentist in the Exeter area? What about Claire johnson? 
Thanks in advance


----------



## dixie (11 March 2014)

Keith Evans?
http://www.horsedentist4u.com/

I've not heard of Claire Johnson, but Exeter is slightly out of my area I suppose.


----------



## proudwilliam (11 March 2014)

Stephen Williams from Cornwall travels to Devon Very good and qualified.


----------



## Haniki (11 March 2014)

I thoroughly recommend Peter Nott from Cullompton. Tel: 01884 841747


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (11 March 2014)

Haniki said:



			I thoroughly recommend Peter Nott from Cullompton. Tel: 01884 841747
		
Click to expand...

Ummmm, I've used Peter in the past, no complaints, he's good with the horses, BUT do be aware that he has diddly squat qualifications  Its a shame, he's a nice guy. 

I'll PM you with the phone no of someone I've used.


----------



## hayinamanger (11 March 2014)

proudwilliam said:



			Stephen Williams from Cornwall travels to Devon Very good and qualified.
		
Click to expand...


Yes, I can reccomend Steve Williams


----------



## dieseldog (11 March 2014)

MiJodsR2BlinkinTite said:



			Ummmm, I've used Peter in the past, no complaints, he's good with the horses, BUT do be aware that he has diddly squat qualifications  Its a shame, he's a nice guy. 

I'll PM you with the phone no of someone I've used.
		
Click to expand...

I've used Peter in the past and he is great, stopped using him as we are too far away from him.  Peter actually mentioned and dealt with an issue that 2 previous qualified dentists decided to ignore as it was difficult to sort out.  I personally don't think that dentist qualifications are worth the paper they are written on. Every bad/incompetent/lazy dentist I have encountered has been qualified - maybe I have been unlucky, but I am really happy with my unqualified one I use now.


----------



## mightymammoth (12 March 2014)

keith evans everytime but you have to book a long time in advance, I've just booked in for the end of may but he's brilliant.


----------



## w1bbler (13 March 2014)

Gill spinney. Very good with my 3.


----------



## Moon Dancer (14 March 2014)

Thank you for all the suggestions, I have used Peter knott in the past but find him difficult to get hold of. MijodsR2BlinkinTite I havent received a pm from you for some reason. W1bbler could you pm me number please.
Thanks


----------



## small (15 March 2014)

peter is the best . The best way to get hold of him is to leave a message on his home phone ; he usually gets back to you the next day- 01884 841747


----------



## DunDally (16 March 2014)

Another vote for Keith Evans, he's absolutely brilliant


----------

